# Problem with upgraded p5-DateTime module



## gaylward (Nov 30, 2010)

I had Bugzilla working fine on FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p3 until a recent upgrade involving p5-DateTime. All ports are currently up to date.

I have honed down the bug to the call to use the DateTime module, so that the following very simple script will demonstrate it;


```
#!/usr/local/bin/perl -w
use DateTime;
```

Running this script generates the following errors


```
Can't locate parent.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach 
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9 .) at 
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/DateTime/TimeZone/Floating.pm line 10.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/DateTime/TimeZone/Floating.pm line 10.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/DateTime/TimeZone.pm line 12.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/DateTime/TimeZone.pm line 12.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/DateTime.pm line 46.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/DateTime.pm line 46.
Compilation failed in require at ./test.pl line 3.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./test.pl line 3.

Errors are due to following lines in the guilty files
test.pl:		use DateTime;
DateTime.pm:    use DateTime::TimeZone 0.59;
TimeZone.pm:	use DateTime::TimeZone::Floating;
Floating.pm:	use parent 'DateTime::TimeZone::OffsetOnly';
```

The Modules seem to be in the correct place, and I have re-compiled and installed them, as well as reinstalling PERL.

Can anyone recommend what I need to do next to diagnose and solve this problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 30, 2010)

Maybe caused by updating Perl incompletely:
`% pkg_info -Ix perl`

Unless that shows the Perl version as 5.8.9, see the entry in UPDATING:
`% less +/^20090328 /usr/ports/UPDATING`


----------



## gaylward (Dec 1, 2010)

*That worked*

`pkg_info -Ix perl` produced:

```
perl-5.8.9_4        Practical Extraction and Report Language
```

I decided to upgrade to 5.10, and upgraded the dependencies as instructed in your reference.

All works fine now.

Many thanks indeed


----------

